# Homemade Ozonics



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Homemade Ozonics under $100.

Here is the build list I used.

Ozone Air Cell
http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-air-cell-75mg-hr.html

Adjustable Output Power Supply
http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-power-supply-12vdc-input-1-7kv-variable-output.html

Fan
https://www.amazon.com/Silenx-EFX-09-15-Effizio-92x25mm-Computer/dp/B005ZF65E0

Fan Grille
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261264106277?rmvSB=true

B50K Potentiometer to adjust output
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300533250670?rmvSB=true

Adapter for mounting bracket
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014XGU5WE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_EqS4zbSSSQSWK

You will also need Battery packs (any combo that equals 12v, that is small enough. I was planning to use a 10xAA pack, so I can use rechargeable 1.2v AAs), and a DC 2 Wire Power Pigtail CCTV 5.5mm/2.1mm Plug Connector for your battery packs, so you can swap them out. However after some research, I just ordered some LiPo 11.1v batteries to try.

The Ozone Air Cell, and the Output, from what I have studied up on, are the components that Ozonics actually uses. The Fan is a 46CFM fan that is half as loud as the one that Ozonics uses, but produces almost exactly the air flow.

The case is a Pelican 1120.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Well done. Looks great. Let us know how it worked out!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, going to give it a go this next weekend.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Looking forward to an update. Looks like it should do the job..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## AntlerNerd (Jun 9, 2017)

looks awesome!


----------



## Gadawg11 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

Whats the run time on this with the AA's?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hoyt slayer said:


> Whats the run time on this with the AA's?


I've run the AAs so far for about 3 hrs total, and they still haven't run down. I bought some LiPo batteries this week, and plan to give them a go. I expect that I should get 4+ hrs out of those from a single charge.


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

It looks great. Shouldn't need to buy a pot though. The transformer comes with one. Also I use a 12v battery like the ones for cellars. Little heavier but I get over 7 hrs out of it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work. I like the clean look and waterproof aspect of being in a pelican case too


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Memmax said:


> It looks great. Shouldn't need to buy a pot though. The transformer comes with one. Also I use a 12v battery like the ones for cellars. Little heavier but I get over 7 hrs out of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The transformer said it was supposed to come with one but it didn't when I bought it a couple yrs ago.

Just got done running a test with a 2200 mAh 11.1v battery LiPo battery. Running max ozone output, it produced good ozone for 4 hrs, and the fan was still running strong. Very lightweight as well.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Poison4504 said:


> Nice work. I like the clean look and waterproof aspect of being in a pelican case too


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks good. It might be a little small for outdoor use. I think the ozonics are like
400 mg/hr or so.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

highwaynorth said:


> Looks good. It might be a little small for outdoor use. I think the ozonics are like
> 400 mg/hr or so.


Nope, according to the Ozonics patent, they produce up to 65 mg/hr.


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

Here’s mine!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

skeet16 said:


> Here’s mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Do you mind posting a parts list? And what are the 2 smaller holes on the case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Nice! Do you mind posting a parts list? And what are the 2 smaller holes on the case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curtdawg88,

The parts list is in my original post on the first page of this thread.


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Nice! Do you mind posting a parts list? And what are the 2 smaller holes on the case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s also on Mississippi whitetails
The extra holes are the result of a left over box that was my very first trail camera old 35mm
Wish I would’ve bought a case but this will be ok this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

UncleBoo said:


> Curtdawg88,
> 
> The parts list is in my original post on the first page of this thread.


Oh ok cool. I didn’t know if they were different. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

skeet16 said:


> It’s also on Mississippi whitetails
> The extra holes are the result of a left over box that was my very first trail camera old 35mm
> Wish I would’ve bought a case but this will be ok this year!
> 
> ...


Gotcha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

tag


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

Great job! Any updates on how it's working in the field?


----------



## sirtreysuf (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice ce work!


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

I like it! Harbor freight has a similar case for 14 bucks I think. Obviously not as durable but either one has lost almost all waterproofing properties once you cut the holes, obviously.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

3 Blade Rage said:


> Great job! Any updates on how it's working in the field?


I’ve only been out a couple of times with it, but will be in Iowa with it all this next week. I’ll post up and let you know when I can, or when I get back.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

UncleBoo said:


> 3 Blade Rage said:
> 
> 
> > Great job! Any updates on how it's working in the field?
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

3 Blade Rage said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## 2506Rem (May 3, 2004)

Tag

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Looks like the main components are sold out. Bummer!


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

Ozonics probably bought them. Don't like the competition.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerseybassnbow said:


> Ozonics probably bought them. Don't like the competition.


Probably! LOL


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe you can use this as battery https://www.harborfreight.com/12-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Replacement-Battery-68059.html and this as charger https://www.harborfreight.com/12-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Battery-Charger-68398.html


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

https://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-power-supply-12vdc-input-1-7kv-variable-output.html

Adjustable Output Power Supply alternative


11/6/17: this item is currently unavailable and we are unsure of the restock date*-- however our*SS-05SA4*fixed output power supply is available, which*runs quieter and has about 15% more output for the same price. Our apologies for that, but the*SS-05SA4*will work perfectly for*your application if it only requires the high voltage setting of 8kV output.


https://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-air-cell-120mg-hr.html


----------



## Brad H (Oct 10, 2005)

I used the 120mg output with a fixed output controller. I also ordered the same batteries that Unlceboo posted earlier in the thread. I get over 3 hours of output per battery. 3 batteries will easily last a full day sit, still also cheaper then an ozonics!


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

Gens ace LiPo Battery Pack 2200mAh 25C 3S 11.1V with Deans Plug for RC Car Boat Truck Heli Airplane https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WJN4LG0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_.SJfAbDKGNFPR


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

Brad H said:


> I used the 120mg output with a fixed output controller. I also ordered the same batteries that Unlceboo posted earlier in the thread. I get over 3 hours of output per battery. 3 batteries will easily last a full day sit, still also cheaper then an ozonics!


What fixed output controller?
This one?
SS-05SA4*?


----------



## scswamphunter (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone have any real world experiences with these yet?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

scswamphunter said:


> Anyone have any real world experiences with these yet?


Yep I tested out my original build on my trip to Iowa a few weeks ago. I had multiple deer below me, downwind, inside of 20 yds, and never got busted.


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

Can I see how you guys did your wiring?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerseybassnbow said:


> Can I see how you guys did your wiring?


Here is my very rough wiring diagram.


----------



## Brad H (Oct 10, 2005)

scswamphunter said:


> Anyone have any real world experiences with these yet?


. 

That's the one I used


----------



## Brad H (Oct 10, 2005)

scswamphunter said:


> Anyone have any real world experiences with these yet?


. I have used mine several times since building it with great results. Works exactly like the units you buy for 1/4 of the price.


----------



## scswamphunter (Nov 21, 2009)

With the 120 and fixed output controller do you think it makes too much ozone? Compared to the 75 and variable? Just trying to decide if I should wait until they get more in stock to order.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

scswamphunter said:


> With the 120 and fixed output controller do you think it makes too much ozone? Compared to the 75 and variable? Just trying to decide if I should wait until they get more in stock to order.


My info was gathered using the original Ozonics patent. The 120 mg/hr would probably be like running one of the newer Ozonics in boost mode.


----------



## scswamphunter (Nov 21, 2009)

Only ozone system I have ever used is the small whitetail'r to deodorizer my clothes in a box before the hunt.


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

UncleBoo said:


> Here is my very rough wiring diagram.


Sweet. I'm building mine as soon as the parts get in. Great post guys.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerseybassnbow said:


> What did you guys use for the connection and battery quick disconnect?


I use LiPo batteries and a deans plug. I also have mine rigged with a CCTV 5.5mm/2.1mm plug, so I can plug it into the wall, and use I’m in a container like a scentcrusher ozone setup.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Any of you guys that are building/have built yours, post up pics. The more examples the better. After running mine a bit, I have some ideas for a 2.0 version during the off-season.


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

Before I build mine what mods are you thinking???:wink:


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerseybassnbow said:


> Before I build mine what mods are you thinking???:wink:


Thinking about mounting my adjustment inside the box, since I’ll mostly be running it on one setting for any particular hunt (i.e. lower setting in blind or higher in treestand). Also looking at wiring a waterproof on off switch on the outside, for convieninc.


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

I was looking at my buddies ozonics today and the hr300 has a longer cold like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

skeet16 said:


> I was looking at my buddies ozonics today and the hr300 has a longer cold like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at my buddies ozonics today and the hr300 has a longer cold like this. 

Huh???


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jerseybassnbow said:


> I was looking at my buddies ozonics today and the hr300 has a longer cold like this.
> 
> Huh???


Coil?
The ozonics has a larger coil than the parts list. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

It may be but I believe they put out the same amount of ozone. It's addressed in this thread.


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

UncleBoo said:


> Nope, according to the Ozonics patent, they produce up to 65 mg/hr.


See this.


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## rebelblue (Aug 30, 2016)

tag


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

How are you guys recharging your batteries and how do you know that they're fully charged? I was thinking of integrating a plug


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerseybassnbow said:


> How are you guys recharging your batteries. I was thinking of integrating a plug


I’m using a LiPo battery charger. I integrated another plug into mine, so I could plug it into the wall, and use it like a scent crusher setup, in a container with my clothes.


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

Can you shoot us a pic of it?
Something like this?

Tenergy 1-4 Cells Li-PO/Li-Fe Balance Charger - Great For Airsoft & RC Car Battery Packs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FGWY54/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_O3khAbWWES9W2


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

tag, great info


----------



## Lengyel395 (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice and clean looking!


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

So I asked my friend to source the parts for me and he sent me pictures of a kit to do just this. Anyone hear of these kits?


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hunter boxes.com


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok. Ozonics has a one year warranty and so does hunter box kits. I am getting the 500 mg/hr kit for $129. 10 he run time, wall charger/cigarette charger, One year warranty better than none. I will have to find a box to make it a single unit.


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

bigfoot522 said:


> Ok. Ozonics has a one year warranty and so does hunter box kits. I am getting the 500 mg/hr kit for $129. 10 he run time, wall charger/cigarette charger, One year warranty better than none. I will have to find a box to make it a single unit.


They also have a 1000mg/hr kit. I wonder if the 1000mg/hr worth the extra $50 or not...


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

rakbowhunter said:


> They also have a 1000mg/hr kit. I wonder if the 1000mg/hr worth the extra $50 or not...


1000 is way too much to use for scent control in the woods. The O3 doesn’t dissipate quick enough, and will leave an odor that will run deer off. Actually 500 is probably too much.


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

UncleBoo said:


> 1000 is way too much to use for scent control in the woods. The O3 doesn’t dissipate quick enough, and will leave an odor that will run deer off. Actually 500 is probably too much.


A 200 is also available. Would you recommend that over the 500? I'm new to ozone generation and not really sure what I'm getting into. Thanks for your help!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Unless the 500 is adjustable to a lower level, the 200 would probably be a better option.


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

I came across a thread here in AT about ozone generators and the consensus seems to be that they are completely useless in the open air. They work in a blind or scent closet.
So which is it, effective or a fraud as advertised by ozonics?


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

Most people including the guides that I've hunted with have said they're definitely effective. My dilemma is carrying more crap to a tree stand.


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well a guy on here that does some sort of abatement work and others, stated that outside of a contained situation they simply don't have the ability to saturate enough air to truly be effective.


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

tagged


----------



## smokeaterhunt (Jan 1, 2018)

To the OP that looks awesome!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

bigfoot522 said:


> Well a guy on here that does some sort of abatement work and others, stated that outside of a contained situation they simply don't have the ability to saturate enough air to truly be effective.


They do if you have calm winds.




smokeaterhunt said:


> To the OP that looks awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## spyderGelement (Apr 15, 2013)

I would agree, they work better with calmer winds, but i have seen an increase in deer coming from downwind while using one. I say they work.


----------



## barrettm95 (Jun 24, 2017)

Wow this is super cool. All in what did you guys pay to give everyone of an idea of the difference in price between an ozonics and a home built product. It appears that it is working well!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

barrettm95 said:


> Wow this is super cool. All in what did you guys pay to give everyone of an idea of the difference in price between an ozonics and a home built product. It appears that it is working well!


Without the LiPo Battery setup, I think it was approximately $88. The LiPo setup, including charger, was an extra $58. 

So all in:

With AA setup, $88 + the AA batteries of choice.

With LiPo setup, $146.


----------



## cmccorkle (Jan 13, 2010)

So, I guess I will pose the question to all...Who would build me one and what would the cost be?


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

Uncleboo, since the variable output supply is no longer available and only the 8v is, would you still go with the 75/hr over the 120mg/hr? Also, which waterproof switch have you been look at as your upgrade. I am in a treestand 95% of the time so thinking maybe the 120 will be better suited for my needs? Thanks!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

rakbowhunter said:


> Uncleboo, since the variable output supply is no longer available and only the 8v is, would you still go with the 75/hr over the 120mg/hr? Also, which waterproof switch have you been look at as your upgrade. I am in a treestand 95% of the time so thinking maybe the 120 will be better suited for my needs? Thanks!


I’m actually thing about trying the 120 before next season.


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

Just finished mine.


----------



## Mike Zee (Jun 16, 2017)

I have to try this, great job coming up with it


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerseybassnbow said:


> Just finished mine.


Looks Great!


----------



## ZAB1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Definitely interesting


----------



## israelluis001 (Nov 28, 2017)

That is pretty interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnpryor (Sep 19, 2017)

Very cool good work guys


----------



## bass.deer (Oct 31, 2007)

Those that are thinking of trying this make sure you aren't smelling the ozone. It can cause respiratory problems. 

Its easy to set up right, as the wind changes I just change the direction its pointing.


----------



## bstevens311 (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried the “hunter box” kits with this setup? I’m interested to try one for a blind/ treestand setup, also with a swim arm attached for adjustment


----------



## Willyg (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks good. Tagged for later


----------



## easyaxis (Jan 25, 2018)

Great ingenuity!


----------



## mhbehnke (Feb 26, 2018)

Forgive my ignorance, but wouldnt playing the wind work just as well without having to carry a machine afield?


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven the ultimate test for this. Got a big mature pig that circles downwind of my bait and busts me 100% of the time when I’m in the stand. I’m gonna build one and see if I can kill him.


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

First, everyone seems to be a lot smarter and more mechanically and electrically skilled than me. I could never think of doing something like that vs. going out and buying one .... assuming I need one. So there is my question, I have been hunting for 40+ years and have shot tons of deer, many when i was younger back in the day when no one even used/had camo. Do we think that Ozone really make the difference or are we brain washed again into thinking its something else we need to buy (in this case make) and take into the woods. Special camo, boots, scent killer sprays, body wash, detergent for washing your clothes .... where does it end ! Again, not knocking the thread as I give praise to those that can do this stuff on their own. The next thing you know we'll all be looking like the "boy in the bubble" to avoid scent dispersion.


----------



## Israelluis (Aug 30, 2016)

Sweet rig! Hopefully I can get to making something like that for my ride to camp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

DarnYankee said:


> First, everyone seems to be a lot smarter and more mechanically and electrically skilled than me. I could never think of doing something like that vs. going out and buying one .... assuming I need one. So there is my question, I have been hunting for 40+ years and have shot tons of deer, many when i was younger back in the day when no one even used/had camo. Do we think that Ozone really make the difference or are we brain washed again into thinking its something else we need to buy (in this case make) and take into the woods. Special camo, boots, scent killer sprays, body wash, detergent for washing your clothes .... where does it end ! Again, not knocking the thread as I give praise to those that can do this stuff on their own. The next thing you know we'll all be looking like the "boy in the bubble" to avoid scent dispersion.


I agree with you. I've been hunting for 25+ years and have never bought into all the hype. However, I am a police officer and we ran a test using the tote with drugs in it with the ozone machine running and the dog never hit on them. The second it shut off, the dog located them. I'm not saying you cant kill a deer without one, but if it gives me a few extra seconds on a monster it is worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jistre (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice! Those are sweet!


----------



## watasha (Apr 11, 2013)

kinda like guys that fish for a living if a new bait lets um catch just a lil bigger or one more fish its worth it JMO


----------



## bstevens311 (Nov 13, 2013)

The ozone science is real, but is it enough to fool the nose of a deer, I am going to roll the dice this season with a modified “hunter box” setup and hope I find some luck


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

I bought 2 ozonics last year used . I went until half way through gun season with only seeing a couple little deer , i never used the ozonics i had bought. The day i decided to try it out ,i shot a nice 8 pointer with my 30 30 . I can't say if it was the ozonics or not but being a superstitious hunter , i have to bring it with me in the woods this year.


----------



## Mxstar317 (Sep 8, 2015)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyXLT (Sep 4, 2018)

I think i'm going to make one of these using the components from hunterboxes.com. If I succeed, i'll post the finished product. Thanks for the post!


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

RandyXLT said:


> I think i'm going to make one of these using the components from hunterboxes.com. If I succeed, i'll post the finished product. Thanks for the post!


I made one from a 6x6x4 pvc junction box, from the electrical aisle in Home Depot.


----------



## bstevens311 (Nov 13, 2013)

RandyXLT said:


> I think i'm going to make one of these using the components from hunterboxes.com. If I succeed, i'll post the finished product. Thanks for the post!


I bought the hunter box 500, it doesn’t not have an internal battery so I added my own LiPo battery and balance charger to it, it’s able to run on the battery for approx 4.5 hrs but also on any 12v DC wall charger, I will post pics later but that might be some help


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

bstevens311 said:


> I bought the hunter box 500, it doesn’t not have an internal battery so I added my own LiPo battery and balance charger to it, it’s able to run on the battery for approx 4.5 hrs but also on any 12v DC wall charger, I will post pics later but that might be some help


Any update on your build?


----------



## OutdoorGuy86 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is a great idea I will have to try it out this year


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone found a variable power supplier as the amazing1 on the original build is out of stock? Also I see they have fixed power supply but did anyone add a switch and if so how? sorry I am not electronically inclined, A diagram would be sweet!


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

here is my wiring
































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCcypress (Sep 17, 2018)

This is awesome. I didn't realize making one was even and option. Love the fact that you can use a quieter fan.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerseybassnbow said:


> here is my wiring
> View attachment 6609517
> View attachment 6609519
> View attachment 6609521
> ...


That looks great! Mine is very rough compared to yours, mainly because it was my first version, will probably rebuild mine in the future, just to stream line it a bit.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

JCcypress said:


> This is awesome. I didn't realize making one was even and option. Love the fact that you can use a quieter fan.


That fan is really whisper quiet.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

am I crazy or do you have a positive and negative on the same switch terminal?


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

nevermind, looks like the hot wire from the fan is black.. correct?


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

How is this? Am I right?


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> How is this? Am I right?


yes sir!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

UncleBoo said:


> That looks great! Mine is very rough compared to yours, mainly because it was my first version, will probably rebuild mine in the future, just to stream line it a bit.


Well you got the ball rolling on this. This was a great group effort.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

yes awesome stuff thanks guys!


anyone know if the hme bracket for ozonics will screw into fittings that uncle boo posted? 

https://www.amazon.com/HME-Products...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YFQVJ92PC6APXJ87JFYX


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> yes awesome stuff thanks guys!
> 
> 
> anyone know if the hme bracket for ozonics will screw into fittings that uncle boo posted?
> ...


If it has 1/4-20 threads, it will. I’m not 100%, but the description says it works on trail cams too. Most trail cams have 1/4-20 threads.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

UncleBoo said:


> If it has 1/4-20 threads, it will. I’m not 100%, but the description says it works on trail cams too. Most trail cams have 1/4-20 threads.


ill give it a shot and see, worst thing that happens is that I return it or use on my trail cams


----------



## MCason410 (Jun 1, 2018)

I am glad i found this. Gonna have to try to make one.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Just an update, you can use the below non-variable power supply for the ozone air cell, and it will eliminate the need for the Potentiometer and will work fine. The only difference would be that you would have no adjustment in the amount of ozone produced, it would just run at max production all of the time.

https://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-power-supply-12vdc-input-8kv-output.html


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

UncleBoo said:


> If it has 1/4-20 threads, it will. I’m not 100%, but the description says it works on trail cams too. Most trail cams have 1/4-20 threads.


For anyone that is interested, the hme products for tree mounts of ozonics will work with the pieces uncle boo posted! Got mine today and fits like a dream..


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> For anyone that is interested, the hme products for tree mounts of ozonics will work with the pieces uncle boo posted! Got mine today and fits like a dream..


Awesome, thanks for the update!


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneStarBrian (Sep 3, 2006)

Very interested in this

Always willing to try and make my own stuff, especially if it means saving lots of money

Does anyone know if the location of the ozone generator coil makes much difference?

Ozonics looks like fan blows across coil (ozone pushed out), DIY versions posted here look like the ozone is pulled off the coil.

Curious about heat issues from this as well

Thanks


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

LoneStarBrian said:


> Very interested in this
> 
> Always willing to try and make my own stuff, especially if it means saving lots of money
> 
> ...


In my version, in the original post, the fan blows across the coil. I’ve not seen one in here either that pulls air off the coil.

Because you are pushing air across the coil, the coil position doesn’t really matter. 

Heat is not an issue with the cell at all, or any of the other components.


----------



## LoneStarBrian (Sep 3, 2006)

UncleBoo said:


> In my version, in the original post, the fan blows across the coil. I’ve not seen one in here either that pulls air off the coil.
> 
> Because you are pushing air across the coil, the coil position doesn’t really matter.
> 
> Heat is not an issue with the cell at all, or any of the other components.



I guess I was thinking the fan was blowing out of the box and it is actually pulling air in

Thanks


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

I made mine, it came out pretty good! I did add the switch and used the 75 coil with fixed supply.

I think if I do another I could do a better job cleaning up the wires but it functions and works great!!!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> I made mine, it came out pretty good! I did add the switch and used the 75 coil with fixed supply.
> 
> I think if I do another I could do a better job cleaning up the wires but it functions and works great!!!


Awesome! Post up some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

what is the easiest way to cut the plastic? I drilled then used my dremel but it came out pretty rough..


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> what is the easiest way to cut the plastic? I drilled then used my dremel but it came out pretty rough..


I did the same, and mine is rough, but functional. Several have used hope saws with a drill or drill press.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

nice!

I put mine in the truck for an hour last night... truck smelled new when I got in this morning


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> nice!
> 
> I put mine in the truck for an hour last night... truck smelled new when I got in this morning


I need to do that with my truck for sure. LOL


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is the updated build list, which removes the variable power output, but is replaced with the constant output supply. It also includes links to the batteries and charger that I used and the Pelican 1120 case.

Homemade Ozonics Build List

Ozone Air Cell
http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-air-cell-75mg-hr.html

Output Power Supply
https://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-power-supply-12vdc-input-8kv-output.html

Fan
https://www.amazon.com/Silenx-EFX-09-15-Effizio-92x25mm-Computer/dp/B005ZF65E0

Fan Grille
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261264106277?rmvSB=true

Adapter for mounting bracket
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014XGU5WE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_EqS4zbSSSQSWK

LiPo battery
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WJN4LG...eans Plug for RC Car Boat Truck Heli Airplane

LiPo battery Charger
https://www.amazon.com/Dynamite-Pro...&qid=1539799049&sr=1-15&keywords=lipo+charger

1120 Pelican Case
https://www.amazon.com/Pelican-1120...=1539799350&sr=1-3&keywords=pelican+1120+case


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is mine! 

I used the one from harbor freight for a case and used a switch. Only downside I picked a switch with a light, it is BRIGHT!


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

put a piece of black electrical tape over the light , awesome job!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

yeah I was thinking I would just use a sharpie or my daughters puff paint


----------



## HiZ (Oct 7, 2018)

Fantastic, thank you for the post and the feed
with links.... 

Sent stringside for a chat or debate; who knows


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

just so you guys know the cell from amazing1 is out of stock till November 2 any other sources to get cell from ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

ordered mine on the 5 of october just found out yesterday that they are back ordered till then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kjsmith (Jun 17, 2018)

Pretty cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

Can you get away with just bumping up to the 120 cell?


----------



## schmidtlein7 (Aug 11, 2018)

Very nicely done!


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Callmaster said:


> Can you get away with just bumping up to the 120 cell?


I run a 200 cell. They’re like $5 off eBay from China. Lotta other research done online on other forums, YouTube, etc. 
I was able to build mine super cheap. There are cheaper fans also that are dead silent.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

22donk said:


> I run a 200 cell. They’re like $5 off eBay from China. Lotta other research done online on other forums, YouTube, etc.
> I was able to build mine super cheap. There are cheaper fans also that are dead silent.


The 120 cell will likely work fine, especially if you have the adjustable power source. The key is, not to produce too much ozone and create a strong odor that actually spooks game.

As for the fan, I’ve seen a lot of cheaper fans yes, but none that move the proper amount of air, and still stay that quiet.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

UncleBoo said:


> The 120 cell will likely work fine, especially if you have the adjustable power source. The key is, not to produce too much ozone and create a strong odor that actually spooks game.
> 
> As for the fan, I’ve seen a lot of cheaper fans yes, but none that move the proper amount of air, and still stay that quiet.


54 CFM
Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM high-Performance Quiet 120mm Fan, Ideal PC Cases, CPU heatsinks Water Cooling radiators, Award-Winning Premium Model in Affordable Grey Redux Edition https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CG2PGVG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_eUi0BbHYS6P0V

Dead silent. I’ve looked at a bunch of other forums. Lotta guys using up to 500 unit ozone with positive results. I’ve been running my 200 cell for a few months now with positive results.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

22donk said:


> 54 CFM
> Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM high-Performance Quiet 120mm Fan, Ideal PC Cases, CPU heatsinks Water Cooling radiators, Award-Winning Premium Model in Affordable Grey Redux Edition https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CG2PGVG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_eUi0BbHYS6P0V
> 
> Dead silent. I’ve looked at a bunch of other forums. Lotta guys using up to 500 unit ozone with positive results. I’ve been running my 200 cell for a few months now with positive results.


I'm not doubting that it is quiet, the big difference (and the reason I didn't go with a 120mm fan origially) is size, trying to keep things compact, the 92mm fan is a good bit smaller than the 120mm, and the 92 will use less power. 

I have got a 500mg/hr cell, that I use in the closet to descent my gear, but it creates a substantially stronger odor and requires alot longer to dissipate. That will spook a deer in a heartbeat.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

UncleBoo said:


> I'm not doubting that it is quiet, the big difference (and the reason I didn't go with a 120mm fan origially) is size, trying to keep things compact, the 92mm fan is a good bit smaller than the 120mm, and the 92 will use less power.
> 
> I have got a 500mg/hr cell, that I use in the closet to descent my gear, but it creates a substantially stronger odor and requires alot longer to dissipate. That will spook a deer in a heartbeat.


I’ve killed one buck, two hogs over the 200cell. There is no real way to tell how much is too much. A lot will depend on temperature, wind speed, wind direction, terrain, thermals, distance to game, etc. My guess is ozonics has done their research, so 75mg/hr is a good target to shoot for, but going as high as 120-200 in my experience is not too much. I also run a remote 12v AGM battery. 18 guage cord runs to my backpack where I keep the battery. This saves on $ and complexity. Also you can run a much bigger battery with longer run time.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

22donk said:


> I’ve killed one buck, two hogs over the 200cell. There is no real way to tell how much is too much. A lot will depend on temperature, wind speed, wind direction, terrain, thermals, distance to game, etc. My guess is ozonics has done their research, so 75mg/hr is a good target to shoot for, but going as high as 120-200 in my experience is not too much. I also run a remote 12v AGM battery. 18 guage cord runs to my backpack where I keep the battery. This saves on $ and complexity. Also you can run a much bigger battery with longer run time.


Actually if you can occasionally faintly smell the ozone, you are at the correct level, because at that point a deer can smell it well, but are not alarmed. If you can smell it constantly and pungent (Ozone is very pungent in concentration), deer will actually spook or will be very alert and edgy when they come in, and I know for a fact that is the case with a 500 mg/hr cell, have seen it several times. With my original unit, I had several bucks and does down wind of me at 10-15 yds and they showed no evidence that they had any clue of my presence.

As for the power source, that is simply a preference thing. Personally I don't like to have exterior wires or anything, so I just run my LiPo batteries, and 2 of them will give me daylight to dark function without issue.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

UncleBoo said:


> Actually if you can occasionally faintly smell the ozone, you are at the correct level, because at that point a deer can smell it well, but are not alarmed. If you can smell it constantly and pungent (Ozone is very pungent in concentration), deer will actually spook or will be very alert and edgy when they come in, and I know for a fact that is the case with a 500 mg/hr cell, have seen it several times. With my original unit, I had several bucks and does down wind of me at 10-15 yds and they showed no evidence that they had any clue of my presence.
> 
> As for the power source, that is simply a preference thing. Personally I don't like to have exterior wires or anything, so I just run my LiPo batteries, and 2 of them will give me daylight to dark function without issue.


That’s cool. I’d like to look into self contained batteries maybe in the future. When I run my 200 unit, I don’t smell it too bad. Now I may be wrong, but doesn’t ozone disperse more and/or not work as well in hot temps? I’m hunting steamy conditions here in Florida. So maybe a higher cu.ft/min is working well for me.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

22donk said:


> That’s cool. I’d like to look into self contained batteries maybe in the future. When I run my 200 unit, I don’t smell it too bad. Now I may be wrong, but doesn’t ozone disperse more and/or not work as well in hot temps? I’m hunting steamy conditions here in Florida. So maybe a higher cu.ft/min is working well for me.


That's a good question, and could be the very case. We get plenty of heat and humidity here in MS, you are right about the steamy part. I do not envy you sitting in a tree down there.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

UncleBoo said:


> That's a good question, and could be the very case. We get plenty of heat and humidity here in MS, you are right about the steamy part. I do not envy you sitting in a tree down there.


It’s brutal buddy. I hunt hogs year round. Being in a tree stand with 90* ambient temps is normal. The humidity kills me here even after dark. Hunting in a pop up blind is like being in an Indian sweat lodge. 
Somewhere along the way of my limited ozone research I swear I read that high heat or possibly just high humidity dissapates ozone very quickly.


----------



## Beretta1984 (Sep 12, 2006)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> I used the one from harbor freight for a case and used a switch. Only downside I picked a switch with a light, it is BRIGHT!



is this the parts list you used?

Here is the updated build list, which removes the variable power output, but is replaced with the constant output supply. It also includes links to the batteries and charger that I used and the Pelican 1120 case.

Homemade Ozonics Build List

Ozone Air Cell
http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozo...l-75mg-hr.html

Output Power Supply
https://www.amazing1.com/products/oz...kv-output.html

Fan
https://www.amazon.com/Silenx-EFX-09.../dp/B005ZF65E0

Fan Grille
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261264106277?rmvSB=true

Adapter for mounting bracket
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014XGU5WE..._EqS4zbSSSQSWK

LiPo battery
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WJN4LG0...eli Airplane

LiPo battery Charger
https://www.amazon.com/Dynamite-Prop...s=lipo+charger

1120 Pelican Case
https://www.amazon.com/Pelican-1120-...ican+1120+case


----------



## lsherman (Oct 18, 2018)

What rocker switch did you use? Are they specific to voltage etc. or can anyone rocker switch be used? I too am electrically illiterate so I am finding this fascinating and want to try it. I want to learn something along the way. Thanks!


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

lsherman said:


> What rocker switch did you use? Are they specific to voltage etc. or can anyone rocker switch be used? I too am electrically illiterate so I am finding this fascinating and want to try it. I want to learn something along the way. Thanks!


Being a DC system typically you’d use a DC rated switch. But seeing as the amperage is so low a 120v rated switch will work just fine.


----------



## PelagicMaster (Oct 12, 2018)

I may try this out


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Beretta, your lists look pretty complete but for some reason I cant open the amazon links. The switch I used is below but again I would find one that doesn't have the light on it or be prepared to cover it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OLS-12V-DC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

lsherman said:


> What rocker switch did you use? Are they specific to voltage etc. or can anyone rocker switch be used? I too am electrically illiterate so I am finding this fascinating and want to try it. I want to learn something along the way. Thanks!


so am I! so if I could do it you are good!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

I also used the copy cat box from harbor freight.. not the pelican

https://www.harborfreight.com/apache-protective-case


----------



## bridings (Sep 17, 2017)

That’s pretty neat! Definitely a better option for those who can’t bring themselves to pay for the Ozonics.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Really cool! Good work guys and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Conleyc (Aug 22, 2015)

This is awesome thanks for sharing !


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Beretta1984 said:


> is this the parts list you used?
> 
> Here is the updated build list, which removes the variable power output, but is replaced with the constant output supply. It also includes links to the batteries and charger that I used and the Pelican 1120 case.
> 
> ...


The top 2 links didnt work for me. Could you possibly repost those?


----------



## TNzx10 (Nov 16, 2015)

Awesome, gonna getbthis together soon!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

BDPIL said:


> The top 2 links didnt work for me. Could you possibly repost those?


Here are the up to date links, they changed their page evidently, and my original links aren’t working now.

Ozone Air Cell
https://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-air-cell-75mg-hr.html

Power Supply
https://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-power-supply-12vdc-input-8kv-output.html


----------



## Lon Moore (Jul 5, 2016)

I will be building one of these. Not very often I get excited about something like this. Great work all.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how the DIY updated version compares with the Hunter boxes? I was going to ask my son to build me one as a project and for my Christmas present, but that Hunter 200 is only $90. If I understand correctly, I just need to add the batteries or other power source. Does that work just as well as the DIY versions described here?

Educate me, please!

Crawdad


----------



## Ol bubba (Jul 6, 2016)

Following


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

UncleBoo said:


> Here are the up to date links, they changed their page evidently, and my original links aren’t working now.
> 
> Ozone Air Cell
> https://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-air-cell-75mg-hr.html
> ...


Thanks


----------



## cpalmer541 (Nov 14, 2018)

Wow thanks for giving me my next project!


----------



## Rmdmooch (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Wanted to try one but didn’t want to part with that kind of money


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Bump for this question: Does anyone know how the DIY updated version compares with the Hunter boxes?


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

crawdad said:


> Bump for this question: Does anyone know how the DIY updated version compares with the Hunter boxes?


No but I am interested also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WAG10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome Build, will definitely try this one!!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Just received all my stuff and ready to put it together. All I have to pick up is a connector to put on my batteries for swapping batteries quicker.


----------



## lsherman (Oct 18, 2018)

skeet16 said:


> Here’s mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Physical connections help!! I would like to know how you made all your connections. I realize all the red positive wires and all the black connections go together. I am not that electrical savvy as far as knowing the types of connetions go. I can see that you are using a XT-60 connector off the battery. Are all the other connection wires coming into the female XT-60 plug? Any descriptions and close up pics would be very helpful. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

lsherman said:


> Physical connections help!! I would like to know how you made all your connections. I realize all the red positive wires and all the black connections go together. I am not that electrical savvy as far as knowing the types of connetions go. I can see that you are using a XT-60 connector off the battery. Are all the other connection wires coming into the female XT-60 plug? Any descriptions and close up pics would be very helpful. Thanking you in advance.


I’ll sale you the thing for 70$ PayPal tyd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeee (May 19, 2018)

I built a 500mg . It's a lot of ozone still got busted. You better have it in positioned just perfect if you're gonna beat that sniffer of theres.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

zeee said:


> I built a 500mg . It's a lot of ozone still got busted. You better have it in positioned just perfect if you're gonna beat that sniffer of theres.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You likely got busted because 500 mg/hr is way too strong and will actually spook game. With O3 more isn’t always better.


----------



## zeee (May 19, 2018)

UncleBoo said:


> You likely got busted because 500 mg/hr is way too strong and will actually spook game. With O3 more isn’t always better.


What's a good amount of ozone?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

zeee said:


> What's a good amount of ozone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Ozonics patent says 65 mg/hr, and they seem to work well. That said, I believe up to about 150 mg/hr you would still be good to go. You want to just barely get a hint of the smell of ozone occasionally when in your stand. At that level, it is dispersing correctly.


----------



## zeee (May 19, 2018)

OK thanks.ive got some rebuilding to do.that battery lasted 16 hours with a 500mg. It's gonna last a really long time with the smaller ozone unit.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Anybody have any experience, good or bad, using the Hunter Box products?


----------



## zeee (May 19, 2018)

crawdad said:


> Anybody have any experience, good or bad, using the Hunter Box products?


I got the fan and 500mg ozone from them. It pumps out considerably more ozone than my hr200 did. Still got busted though. Even if you're pumping out tons of ozone make sure you get that thing positioned correctly. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

crawdad said:


> Anybody have any experience, good or bad, using the Hunter Box products?



I think you are just going to have to buy one and be the guinea pig bud


----------



## andrewgiles_sio (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSU_Hunter (Nov 10, 2018)

Tag


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

I need to sale mine if anyone doesn’t want to fool with the build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's what the EPA says about ozone from ozone generators:

The same chemical properties that allow high concentrations of ozone to react with organic material outside the body give it the ability to react with similar organic material that makes up the body, and potentially cause harmful health consequences. When inhaled, ozone can damage the lungs. Relatively low amounts can cause chest pain, coughing, shortness of breath and throat irritation. Ozone may also worsen chronic respiratory diseases such as asthma and compromise the ability of the body to fight respiratory infections. People vary widely in their susceptibility to ozone. Healthy people, as well as those with respiratory difficulty, can experience breathing problems when exposed to ozone. Exercise during exposure to ozone causes a greater amount of ozone to be inhaled, and increases the risk of harmful respiratory effects. Recovery from the harmful effects can occur following short-term exposure to low levels of ozone, but health effects may become more damaging and recovery less certain at higher levels or from longer exposures (US EPA, 1996a, 1996b).


The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) requires ozone output of indoor medical devices to be no more than 0.05 ppm.


The Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) requires that workers not be exposed to an average concentration of more than 0.10 ppm for 8 hours.


The National Institute of Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH) recommends an upper limit of 0.10 ppm, not to be exceeded at any time.


EPA’s National Ambient Air Quality Standard for ozone is a maximum 8 hour average outdoor concentration of 0.08 ppm


----------



## Texashunter88 (Nov 26, 2018)

How well does this work?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Texashunter88 said:


> How well does this work?


I’ve had multiple deer 15 yds down wind of me and never got busted. That’s with the unit in my original post.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> I think you are just going to have to buy one and be the guinea pig bud


I got the Hunter Box - The Hunter 200 Deluxe Ozone Generator, for Christmas. I reckon that should be enough based on Uncle Boo's comments about the best rate of ozone production.
"The Hunter 200 Deluxe produces up to 200 mg/hr of ozone "

I have not used it hunting yet, but I noticed my son's truck stunk of cigarettes so I did a test. I set the Hunter 200 in the truck, turned it on and left it running for 2 hours. I was surprised to see how well it removed that smell.

I plan to test it in the next weeks and afterwards I will post a review. By the way it came with no instructions whatever, so I called them to ask a few questions. I spoke to an actual human who was pretty helpful. I will use it as shown in the videos about using Ozonics.

Your Guinea Pig,

crawdad


----------



## mrosenbaum (Jun 12, 2018)

Genius! Will be giving this a go soon...


----------



## bth4au (Jan 10, 2019)

This is great! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlickNick1 (Jan 17, 2019)

I like it. Might have to try this.


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Got the larger unit from them for Christmas...had an issue with the plate....contacted them and they sent a new one right away. The hum is a little frustrating in the stand, but full ozonics does the same. Haven't been able to harvest yet with it, but can definitely say customer service is EXCELLENT! 

For well under $100 I have the same thing as the big boys, I got to do a little DIY, built an insert for the case with my new 3d printer, and saved significant $$$.....makes me feel good all around. 

Cory


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Crawdad=Guinea Pig here with a Very Preliminary product review on the Hunter Box 200 Deluxe.

No real test yet, but I did note a few things. I hunted with it 3 times, but apparently the flooding from the high river has moved the deer out of the area. No deer were observed at all.



Negatives so far:

1. No practical mounting system. The unit comes with several sets of 4 equal length wire connectors to hang the unit from. They are 3 sets of wires 7", 9" & 12"-see pic for one of the sets.








You apparently would hang the unit from one of these sets, from a hook, bow hanger, or something. The metal could make noise contacting the unit, plus the unit would hang horizontally, and it would be difficult to point the unit in any direction other than straight down. The videos I have seen on ozone units show that the flow must be directed at an angle downwind. I tried rigging up my own system with paracord, but it is cumbersome and a mounting bracket like Ozonics has would be much better. Hunter boxes needs to market a better mounting system.

2. I hunted yesterday morning in 32 degree weather. I had charged up the battery but it would not come on. (There is a small red light that comes on when the battery is turned on). I thought the battery was bad, but when I got home I tested it and it was fine. I think the cold got to it? I called and spoke to someone and he had not heard of this issue. He suggested that possibly I did not fully turn on the switch, but I had tried it several times in the cold. He said the warranty on the battery was 30 days, and I got it for Christmas, so it is already too late to return. We discussed putting it in the freezer and trying it, but he did not advise it. It will get pretty cold on Tuesday, so I will leave it outside and then test it. A new battery is ~$50.

One possible solution is to keep the battery under my coat, and they do provide a long cord. However, I do not want to be attached to anything besides my tether when I need to shoot. Maybe keep it inside until I turn it on at the stand, then hope it stays on. If I cannot resolve this issue I will be unhappy with this product altogether.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## lukeblatt2 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sweet little rig!


----------



## rabada52546 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice Work!


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Used the kit....inserted into waterproof case....had it out in 0 degree weather with no issues. I am not running a switch though. Will add a switch soon, but running straight of the battery with quick connectors for off and on. 

I hung mine from paracord loops off the handle of the case I used from my bow hanger. Doesn't have the adjustability of the Ozonics mounting system, but for $50 can't complain. I may make a set up this summer, but don't really see a reason yet as my bow holder is over my head....ozone is heavier than regular air....correct me if I'm wrong....but the ozone should fall towards my head and mix with my scent along the wind to eliminate/ fool the deer no matter the wind direction. 

Cory


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mounting system hack*

Since I don't think I will get around to testing the Hunter Box 200 any time soon, I decided to work on the mounting system. I want to be able to point it wherever I want and easily move it during the hunt, so after looking at several options, decided to spend the money on Ozonics' mounting system ($30). I needed the THREADED mounting stud, not the EZ Mount stud that normally comes with it, and after a call to them I got that part.

But in trying to attach it to the unit different ways I was trying to find the part Uncle Boo posted here:
Adapter for mounting bracket
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014XGU5WE..._EqS4zbSSSQSWK

After unsuccessful visits to a couple of hardware stores, I went online and found a great source of information: The Frugal Filmaker, who has YouTube videos that led me to what I needed at my local hardware store for $1.72. I did have to drill a hole, which probably voids the warranty, but oh well...

All I bought was a coupler - about an inch long female to female piece threaded for 1/4"-20, a bolt of the same thread, and a couple of neoprene washers:









I should have used a shorter bolt, as it turns out, but all I did was drill a hole in the unit, push the bolt with a washer through from the inside, add another washer and screw on the coupling. Then I can screw the threaded stud into the coupling and tighten with the black wing nut. I think another neoprene washer here may be a good add-on. (The stud can be moved by loosening the large knob, then tightening after aiming the unit.)









I wanted to be able to pack the unit and mounting system separately in my pack, then easily take them out, screw the system to the tree, and easily attach the unit.

Not much to it, and it is a very minor addition to this thread (Thanks Uncle Boo and all the other true DIY guys), but I thought I would share, because I almost went down more expensive and less satisfactory ways to accomplish the same thing, and also to let the DIY folks know about this Frugal guy because he has some interesting ideas.

crawdad

P.S. I should have used this product and saved some $$, posted earlier by k'em-n-g'em: https://www.amazon.com/HME-Products-Heavy-Duty-Ozone-Holder/dp/B01EC3ILTM/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_200_tr_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YFQVJ92PC6APXJ87JFYX&tag=vs-archerytalk-convert-20


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

crawdad said:


> Since I don't think I will get around to testing the Hunter Box 200 any time soon, I decided to work on the mounting system. I want to be able to point it wherever I want and easily move it during the hunt, so after looking at several options, decided to spend the money on Ozonics' mounting system ($30). I needed the THREADED mounting stud, not the EZ Mount stud that normally comes with it, and after a call to them I got that part.
> 
> But in trying to attach it to the unit different ways I was trying to find the part Uncle Boo posted here:
> Adapter for mounting bracket
> ...


Crawdad, 

Might have to try and build a mount like yours, before next season. Thanks for the info.


----------



## blyne3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Poppahunts (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks tough


----------



## spear0 (May 10, 2018)

Looks great i want to try this!


----------



## jr.see (Sep 5, 2018)

nice


----------



## jr.see (Sep 5, 2018)

thanks for sharing


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

crawdad said:


> Crawdad=Guinea Pig here with a Very Preliminary product review on the Hunter Box 200 Deluxe.
> 
> No real test yet, but I did note a few things. I hunted with it 3 times, but apparently the flooding from the high river has moved the deer out of the area. No deer were observed at all.
> 
> ...


Put a hand warmer on the battery

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowpress (Jan 7, 2016)

Good engineering


----------



## Landonkyle (May 30, 2013)

This is right up my alley. Good job, guys.


----------



## J4Man (Mar 27, 2019)

Really nice, thanks for sharing. On calm days, would their be enough noise to cause some concern with deer close by?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

J4Man said:


> Really nice, thanks for sharing. On calm days, would their be enough noise to cause some concern with deer close by?


The fan I used in the original post, is whisper quiet. I wouldn’t be concerned at all.


----------



## NCbowhunter11b (Sep 19, 2018)

Very cool build!


----------



## gsmiley (Feb 18, 2019)

Being a tech guy I still can't come to grips with this thing. With a DC power supply a high voltage transformer needs a 'make and break' system to even work and if you actually have a voltage high enough to make a lot of sparks (which are required for producing ozone) it makes a fair bit of noise along with that of the fan. If this thing actually does anything you will be able to smell the ozone yourself, it is sharp, just like a near miss by a lightning bolt. Then yes, if you seal your dirty clothes in a bag and supply some ozone it will deodorize same, just like White King bleach in the washing machine and without the lingering smell of chlorine. BUT producing a tiny whiff into the open air is guaranteed not to do anything. If it does work at all it will be the ozone (if you are producing any) discombobulating the deer's sensitive nose. But if he was smelling something sharp and unfamiliar I suggest you wouldn't be very far ahead of the game. The hype about security services dogs being nobbled sounds like just another good sales story. Every scammer has to be a battler for freedom against the forces of the heartless bureaucracy etc. etc. or his baby would be everywhere. Have a sniff of someone else's machine before you even try much less buy, if there's nothing then that's all there is.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

gsmiley said:


> Being a tech guy I still can't come to grips with this thing. With a DC power supply a high voltage transformer needs a 'make and break' system to even work and if you actually have a voltage high enough to make a lot of sparks (which are required for producing ozone) it makes a fair bit of noise along with that of the fan. If this thing actually does anything you will be able to smell the ozone yourself, it is sharp, just like a near miss by a lightning bolt. Then yes, if you seal your dirty clothes in a bag and supply some ozone it will deodorize same, just like White King bleach in the washing machine and without the lingering smell of chlorine. BUT producing a tiny whiff into the open air is guaranteed not to do anything. If it does work at all it will be the ozone (if you are producing any) discombobulating the deer's sensitive nose. But if he was smelling something sharp and unfamiliar I suggest you wouldn't be very far ahead of the game. The hype about security services dogs being nobbled sounds like just another good sales story. Every scammer has to be a battler for freedom against the forces of the heartless bureaucracy etc. etc. or his baby would be everywhere. Have a sniff of someone else's machine before you even try much less buy, if there's nothing then that's all there is.


It’s there, you can smell it. It’s been mentioned in this thread already several times. Neither the Transformer, Ozone Air Cell, or Fan make hardly any noise at all, so your perception that it has to make a fair bit of noise is incorrect. Also the test with the drug dog being fooled was done independently, not by Ozonics.


----------



## Warford305 (Apr 12, 2019)

Gonna have to give it a try


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have the system, and using it last season, I had deer directly under me with no signs of alert. They almost seemed more calm then ever before. I did climb down once just to try to hear the sound. After 2 rungs on the ladder I lost the sound. 

Cory


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

corybrown50 said:


> I have the system, and using it last season, I had deer directly under me with no signs of alert. They almost seemed more calm then ever before. I did climb down once just to try to hear the sound. After 2 rungs on the ladder I lost the sound.
> 
> Cory


Are you talking about the Hunter Box system or the homemade version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Are you talking about the Hunter Box system or the homemade version?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES....I guess is the answer.....
I have the 500 mg/hr kit that I put into a Pelican knock off from Harbor Freight. I have a couple 12v batteries that I took out of an 24v electric scooter picked from the side of the road. I did have an issue with the original emitter, but after emailing them, I was quickly helped through it. Super great company!!!! Awesome customer service!!!

I hung mine from an arm screwed into the tree with paracord strings allowing me 270 degrees of aiming the ozone. Simple and effective.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

corybrown50 said:


> YES....I guess is the answer.....
> I have the 500 mg/hr kit that I put into a Pelican knock off from Harbor Freight. I have a couple 12v batteries that I took out of an 24v electric scooter picked from the side of the road. I did have an issue with the original emitter, but after emailing them, I was quickly helped through it. Super great company!!!! Awesome customer service!!!
> 
> I hung mine from an arm screwed into the tree with paracord strings allowing me 270 degrees of aiming the ozone. Simple and effective.


Awesome. I was considering doing something g similar as I don’t like the housing of the hunter box with the battery being separate. Do you have or could you take some pics of your setup? The inside?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Here you go.....Inside the bottom I 3d printed a simple insert. Would be easily enough duplicated with some wood and a fan screen. At the top, in the handle, there are holes that the paracord is put through to hang from the tree arm. One thing I want to add is a rocker switch for shut off....got it as a Christmas present and through it together quickly to get in the field. Some time this summer I'll get to it.


----------



## Martin Chemnitz (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice work


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ugly inside, but ok all closed up. 

Cory


----------



## Jim Baker (May 31, 2016)

It doesn't matter what it looks like as long as it works.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

corybrown50 said:


> Here you go.....Inside the bottom I 3d printed a simple insert. Would be easily enough duplicated with some wood and a fan screen. At the top, in the handle, there are holes that the paracord is put through to hang from the tree arm. One thing I want to add is a rocker switch for shut off....got it as a Christmas present and through it together quickly to get in the field. Some time this summer I'll get to it.
> 
> View attachment 6867569
> 
> ...


Would you mind sharing your file for the 3D printed insert? I’ve got a printer, and that is a great idea!


----------



## chingosbows (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice, in for field updates!


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

If I still have it I will share it. I don't know how useful it will be as my battery is specific dimensions....Basically a tray with the waffle screen and bump up to keep the battery in place. Everything screwed down into it from there. 

Cory


----------



## S3man (Nov 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Jgowen (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks Good!


----------



## J C (Aug 18, 2019)

Long thread still looks a little over my head. I want to try it But I am not good with this type of stuff.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bump for new season!


----------



## dreleford5224 (Sep 3, 2018)

Gonna give it a try


----------



## ssramage (Jun 7, 2010)

Just read through the thread and think I'll give it a try. 

Can anyone clarify what LiPo battery and charger should be used (old links are broken)?
Also, any details about mounting systems (tree and blind)?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

ssramage said:


> Just read through the thread and think I'll give it a try.
> 
> Can anyone clarify what LiPo battery and charger should be used (old links are broken)?
> Also, any details about mounting systems (tree and blind)?


I’ll try to update the links when I get a chance. Here is a package of batteries and charger that a friend of mine used and had success with.

Blomiky 2 Pack 11.1V 3S 2200mAh 25C Lipo Battery Pack with T Deans Plug and Balance Charger for RC Airplane Helicopter Car RC Truck Boat Quadcopter T 11.1V 2200mAH 2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071XHXK69/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_a0uGDb4GS1DS6


----------



## malo (Jun 29, 2013)

Very nice dude. Hope it works well


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

Just for funzies, I looked at the fan on amazon.ca... $55CAD! Damn.

Funny thing is, I have a stack of really quiet 120mm case fans collecting dust. Full blast they move something like 75CFM and top out at about 25db. I've got three of them on my PC tower and they move enough air that I have to clean my case filters weekly. Do you have speed control on the fan, or is the battery pack just running it at full speed?

And where the hell do I find that ozone coil in Canada?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Grizz Axxemann said:


> Just for funzies, I looked at the fan on amazon.ca... $55CAD! Damn.
> 
> Funny thing is, I have a stack of really quiet 120mm case fans collecting dust. Full blast they move something like 75CFM and top out at about 25db. I've got three of them on my PC tower and they move enough air that I have to clean my case filters weekly. Do you have speed control on the fan, or is the battery pack just running it at full speed?
> 
> And where the hell do I find that ozone coil in Canada?


Fan is running wide open all the time. As for finding the coil in Canada, that’s a good question, about the only thing I would say is call the company and ask if they ship to Canada, or have a distributor there.


----------



## lycokayaker (Sep 23, 2018)

thats a pretty sweet economical setup! I read somewhere that the ozone kits you use to clean your clothes kills the elastic... anyone here that?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

lycokayaker said:


> thats a pretty sweet economical setup! I read somewhere that the ozone kits you use to clean your clothes kills the elastic... anyone here that?


Yes it does, if you use it too often.


----------



## gemihur (Jan 23, 2009)

ingenious knockoff at less than 25% cost


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

I use an industrial ozone generator that is used for real estate cleaning in my hunting closet.....VERY STRONG..... only issues I've had with ozone was with really old elastic cording for hoods. Could have been aged faster, but not a lot of issues. This unit would be 100x stronger than anything in the hunting industry and runs for 1.5-3 hours if I wanted. Only real issue I have had with it is being too close to it in my office while it was running. I could feel it in my chest. Slight irritation.....moved further away and sealed better, all good.

Cory


----------



## 260rem (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll have to give it a try. Looks good.


----------



## jsatchfield (Jan 26, 2016)

very cool.


----------



## jsatchfield (Jan 26, 2016)

Good idea. might have to give it a try.


----------



## sdwalker98 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good idea, how'd it work out in the field?


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just fine. Gotta get used to the fan a bit. Same with original ozonics though. Buddy has real ozonics and I see advantages to both. More refined..... seemingly similar output...... and then there's the price. 

I do find it humorous how many "less expensive " mass produced ozone units have come around. When you research as best as they allow you with the information they are willing to share, there is really no comparison. Everything else is WEAK compared to homebrew and original. I know what I have. 

Cory


----------



## Jslayer37 (Oct 5, 2019)

Very cool system !


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

If anyone is interested....this is the "big" ozone generator I use for my hunting closet.

Enerzen Commercial Ozone Generator 6,000mg Industrial O3 Air Purifier Deodorizer Sterilizer (6,000mg - Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JAP7388/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_dovMDb1K9M2P2


Cory


----------



## wynmcalpine (Oct 7, 2019)

well done


----------



## RuLzU (Sep 1, 2009)

now this is a clever idea


----------



## ARBottoms (Sep 23, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Just an update with active links for all of the build parts for the original build list.


Ozone Air Cell
http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-air-cell-75mg-hr.html

Adjustable Output Power Supply (Currently back in stock)
http://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-power-supply-12vdc-input-1-7kv-variable-output.html

LiPo 2 pack Batteries and Charger
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071XHXK6...i_a0uGDb4GS1DS6?tag=vs-archerytalk-convert-20

Fan
https://www.amazon.com/Silenx-EFX-09-15-Effizio-92x25mm-Computer/dp/B005ZF65E0

Fan Grille
https://www.amazon.com/Frozen-Cpu-4...NGDFEEHQH72&psc=1&refRID=7P7XPH4DDNGDFEEHQH72

B50K Potentiometer to adjust output
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300533250670?rmvSB=true

Pelican 1120 case
https://www.amazon.com/Pelican-1120...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

Harbor Freight Apache 1800 (Pelican 1120 knockoff)
https://www.harborfreight.com/1800-weatherproof-protective-case-small-64550.html

Adapter for mounting bracket
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014XGU5WE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_EqS4zbSSSQSWK


----------



## strut22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Great idea


----------



## CTomlin (Jan 9, 2012)

This is awesome definitely gonna give it a shot.


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

UncleBoo said:


> Just an update with active links for all of the build parts for the original build list.
> 
> 
> Ozone Air Cell
> ...


this is awesome - i just love stuff like this !!
thanks for your efforts to share


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

So what happens when I use this beast? I want to start seeing birds drop out of the air from my vapor trail.

https://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-air-cell-500mg-hr.html


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> So what happens when I use this beast? I want to start seeing birds drop out of the air from my vapor trail.
> 
> https://www.amazing1.com/products/ozone-air-cell-500mg-hr.html


You will likely run the deer off, because it produces too much ozone and creates a pungent, offensive smell that doesn’t disperse very quickly.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

More is always better!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> More is always better!


Not in the case of Ozone, and hunting.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd still be curious to see proof. Aside from "that's what ozonics supposedly does", the proposed ozone rate is a shot in the dark.

Deer can pick fly poop from pepper when it comes to scent. Whether its 1 unit or 10 units of ozone, it might not bother them. They're either alarmed by a scent or they arent.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> I'd still be curious to see proof. Aside from "that's what ozonics supposedly does", the proposed ozone rate is a shot in the dark.
> 
> Deer can pick fly poop from pepper when it comes to scent. Whether its 1 unit or 10 units of ozone, it might not bother them. They're either alarmed by a scent or they arent.


Give it a whirl then and see for yourself. I’ve seen it first hand. It’s all about the dissipation and breakdown of the O3 molecule.


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

You'll cough so much from it irritating your lungs that you'll never know which deer you scared off. I was too close to my whole room one once and had a tickle in my chest for about a day. 

Cory


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

corybrown50 said:


> You'll cough so much from it irritating your lungs that you'll never know which deer you scared off. I was too close to my whole room one once and had a tickle in my chest for about a day.
> 
> Cory


Bingo!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Working like a champ! Just had two bucks directly downwind, and they never looked up from feeding as they passed through.


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

I fried my power supply. Any suggestions why?
I didn't use this if it matters.

B50K Potentiometer to adjust output










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerseybassnbow said:


> I fried my power supply. Any suggestions why?
> I didn't use this if it matters.
> 
> B50K Potentiometer to adjust output
> ...


I would think, that would be a faulty power supply, since it’s just a simple +/+ and -/- hookup.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Just proof that it does work and these things do eliminate scent/odor. I got a new truck in July, and since then I’ve been trying to get the fruity air freshener smell out that the dealership sprayed in it. I’ve tried all kinds of stuff. Sat evening I turned on my homemade ozonic’s (the one in the original post) in my truck, and let it run for an hour or so. Currently there is zero air freshener smell in my truck anymore.


----------



## Jabroney (Sep 30, 2019)

Just FYI,
I placed an order at Information Unlimited, Inc http://Amazing1.com on october 1 and i still have not received it. for anyone on the fence about buying the components.... slow order completion.


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

https://hunterboxes.com/

Company is based in Cincinnati, Ohio. This is who I bought from. Very good customer service as well. I had a small issue and the sent a replacement part right away.

Many different kits to choose from. I got the basic kit and built everything else out.

Cory


----------



## miles220 (Sep 4, 2018)

awesome


----------



## Spike1401 (Sep 13, 2012)

Pretty cool


----------



## WHTLHNTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Very interesting idea. I’ve never considered one but this is so economical I might have to try it.


----------



## J. Holden (Oct 12, 2019)

Brilliant! With my electrical wiring skills (insert NONE) I'm afraid I'd start a fire above my head while in the tree! But I may just venture out and give this a try!

-Jeremy


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Super easy job. More work in creating the "box" and mounting system you will use than the electronics with the kits from hunter box. I never thought I'd own one either until finding the kit. 

Cory


----------



## Bow_Hunting (Dec 14, 2017)

wow.. still looks daunting for my brain. i need to see a video or something.


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Check out hunter boxes. That is what I used. That, a 12v battery, a weather proof box from harbor freight, a drill, some shrink tube, and zip ties and you're good to go. 

Cory


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bow_Hunting said:


> wow.. still looks daunting for my brain. i need to see a video or something.


The setup in my original post is super easy to put together, I’ve got a wiring diagram in this thread for it as well.


----------



## glenwesley3 (Feb 23, 2019)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## 500hp7.3 (Feb 18, 2016)

bad ass!


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2006)

corybrown50 said:


> If anyone is interested....this is the "big" ozone generator I use for my hunting closet.
> 
> Enerzen Commercial Ozone Generator 6,000mg Industrial O3 Air Purifier Deodorizer Sterilizer (6,000mg - Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JAP7388/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_dovMDb1K9M2P2
> 
> ...


So, if this one is $78, then why is the Ozonics $500+? Sounds like Ozonics is making a lot of $$$ at hunter's expense!


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

JCW said:


> So, if this one is $78, then why is the Ozonics $500+? Sounds like Ozonics is making a lot of $$$ at hunter's expense!


Ummmmm......yeah......

It's a matter of the DIY guys (myself included) vs people who just want it done. Nothing wrong with either set of people, and nothing wrong with making money in either case. I'm all for it. 

I work on all my cars myself as well, sometimes because I enjoy it, but mostly because I have to and can't afford to pay someone to. 

I'm just happy to be able to share with others like myself the knowledge to create items that are unreachable if the only choice is the high priced items fully finished. 

I'm a fan of the Red Green saying, if the women don't find you handsome, they should find you handy......

Boy am I handy.



Cory


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

JCW said:


> So, if this one is $78, then why is the Ozonics $500+? Sounds like Ozonics is making a lot of $$$ at hunter's expense!


I have to agree with Cory, it’s a matter of supply and demand, with the demand being those that have the money and not the time, know how, or want to to build their own. After I made the original post for this thread, I’ve had numerous folks asking if I would build and sell them one.


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm definitely going to build one. I can use all the scent elimination help I can get.


----------



## scott cooper (Nov 2, 2006)

I also built my own but used a 200 mg ozone unit and supplied power with 9600 mA battery. Tested it and it ran for 7 hours and I finally cut it off. It does take over 12 hours to charge 😕 thinking about getting another 4800mA battery to back up due to charging time. Do make sure you don't skimp on fan it matters on sound 👍 I've got a total of $87 in mine.


----------



## Sully21 (Apr 24, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks for posting those links, it is very much appreciated :thumbs_up


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Sully21 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for posting those links, it is very much appreciated :thumbs_up


Sully21, the most up to date working links are towards the end of this thread (comment #255).


----------



## Reece15 (Oct 21, 2019)

This is awesome thank you


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

So I am struggling with this. I've melted my ozone cell driver and I dont understand why. So I reordered the ozone cell driver and soldered it with 99.3%Sn-0.1%Pb if that matters. Here are the pictures of the hookup and the unit runs then the switch is off and fried the wire when it is on. Any suggestions? Here is the hookup. I tried soldering for the first time but dont know if that cause it either. I WENT BLACK TO BLACK RED TO RED BUT SOMETHING IS WRONG.

























View attachment 6980131


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

Heres a better picture and I used this switch with Uncle Boos battery


----------



## Jerseybassnbow (Nov 12, 2010)

And what quick disconnect did you use for the 11.1 v 2200 mah battery

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redarrow6 (Oct 19, 2019)

thank you for sharing ,I will add that to my project list for after deer season.


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone ever had deer react to the high pitch sound of the ozone generator? I had 4 coming in Friday on edge...curious if they freaked because of the sound. I didn't see anything else and I have used in the past with no alarms. 

Cory


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

corybrown50 said:


> Anyone ever had deer react to the high pitch sound of the ozone generator? I had 4 coming in Friday on edge...curious if they freaked because of the sound. I didn't see anything else and I have used in the past with no alarms.
> 
> Cory


Nope, have had plenty come in without any issue.


----------



## fmfdoc1987 (Mar 19, 2020)

nice!


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a question that maybe someone here can answer. I have an ozone's and it has stopped producing ozone and they want foolish money to fix it and I told them that they were out of their minds! So my question is what part should I replace? The ozone air cell? The fan works fine but I can't smell the ozone. Maybe I can fix this thing myself. Thanks


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

BowBaker1640 said:


> I have a question that maybe someone here can answer. I have an ozone's and it has stopped producing ozone and they want foolish money to fix it and I told them that they were out of their minds! So my question is what part should I replace? The ozone air cell? The fan works fine but I can't smell the ozone. Maybe I can fix this thing myself. Thanks


Yes, if everything else works, the air cell is what you need to replace.


----------



## mgrossman (Sep 22, 2020)

I have the same issue with my home brew. I determined the power supply was bad. I replaced it and it smoked as soon as I turned it on. I need help trouble shooting to determine what component is burning out the power supplies. fan works, no voltage at the output. I do have two cells in my home brew with a switch to choose more or less ozone output. I fail to see what could cause this issue. switch ohms out.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

mgrossman said:


> I have the same issue with my home brew. I determined the power supply was bad. I replaced it and it smoked as soon as I turned it on. I need help trouble shooting to determine what component is burning out the power supplies. fan works, no voltage at the output. I do have two cells in my home brew with a switch to choose more or less ozone output. I fail to see what could cause this issue. switch ohms out.
> View attachment 7279662


What do you have the blue wires running to? Also are you running both cells at the same time?


----------



## mgrossman (Sep 22, 2020)

The cells are on a switch. Higher or lower output cell selected never both. The switch ohms out and is functioning correctly. The variable out put pot that came with the power supply is connected to the blue wires. This unit ran all last season . I am wondering about the potentiometer or rheostat. I would be happy to remove it and go with a power supply without the adjustment.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

The only thing I can think, is you have to have a wire crossed somewhere, if you are blowing the power supply like that.


----------



## mgrossman (Sep 22, 2020)

If it had not run correctly for several months I would suspect the same. I guess I will disassemble and rebuild.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

mgrossman said:


> If it had not run correctly for several months I would suspect the same. I guess I will disassemble and rebuild.


That’s what I would do if it were mine, could be as simple as a bad wire somewhere.


----------



## andywb (Apr 30, 2009)

What battery or battery pack did you guys settle on? What kind of run time are you getting? Thanks


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

andywb said:


> What battery or battery pack did you guys settle on? What kind of run time are you getting? Thanks


A 2200 mAh 11.1v lipo battery will give you 3-4 hrs of run time. This is for my build in my original post for this thread.


----------



## scott cooper (Nov 2, 2006)

On my 3rd build (two for other peeps) and on mine I use the 9600 mAH it will run my 200mh unit around 7 1/2 hours. The other 2 were 4800 mAH and they will go for 4 hrs. I have ordered from eBay and amazon on batteries, takes forever for the boat to make it over from eBay. I found my Ozone generator from Walmart and it was delivered to the store in one week!


----------



## mgrossman (Sep 22, 2020)

scott cooper said:


> On my 3rd build (two for other peeps) and on mine I use the 9600 mAH it will run my 200mh unit around 7 1/2 hours. The other 2 were 4800 mAH and they will go for 4 hrs. I have ordered from eBay and amazon on batteries, takes forever for the boat to make it over from eBay. I found my Ozone generator from Walmart and it was delivered to the store in one week!


It would be nice to see and update recommended parts list. I have been using the RC batteries as well and getting 3 plus hours(3300mAh). It seems that the battery will run the Fan longer than the the ozone is produced. The power supply must have a cut off voltage where as the fan either does not or it is at at lower threshold.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

mgrossman said:


> It would be nice to see and update recommended parts list. I have been using the RC batteries as well and getting 3 plus hours(3300mAh). It seems that the battery will run the Fan longer than the the ozone is produced. The power supply must have a cut off voltage where as the fan either does not or it is at at lower threshold.


What kind of updated parts list are you looking for?


----------



## mgrossman (Sep 22, 2020)

I saw Scott copper ordered his ozone generator , I assumed that meant his cell, from Walmart. I thought that folks were likely searching alternative parts and suppliers to get cost in line. 

The problem I had a few post up was a bad ozone cell. I simply ditched it and am now only producing one output level. Removed the variable power supply and the switch for high and low cell output. Surprised me that it took out the power supply, but it did.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

mgrossman said:


> I saw Scott copper ordered his ozone generator , I assumed that meant his cell, from Walmart. I thought that folks were likely searching alternative parts and suppliers to get cost in line.
> 
> The problem I had a few post up was a bad ozone cell. I simply ditched it and am now only producing one output level. Removed the variable power supply and the switch for high and low cell output. Surprised me that it took out the power supply, but it did.


10-4, I believe there are several companies making ozone generators cheaper these days, since the ozonics patent expired. 

This thread has really sparked some good ideas, as a lot of the DIY posts here do, and that’s what is great. There are some very resourceful folks here. LOL


----------



## scott cooper (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry been at work here is the one I purchased. Cheap enough and first one is still going from last season. Easy to exchange.


----------



## andywb (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone have experience with these? Think they will work? Thanks. Talentcell from Amazon.


----------



## scott cooper (Nov 2, 2006)

I ordered one of these first and it would not fit in my survivor box that I use. It will work but make sure to check size to fit. I feel sure it will work fine


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

andywb said:


> Anyone have experience with these? Think they will work? ThanksAmazon.com: Talentcell Rechargeable 6000mAh Li-Ion Battery Pack for LED Strip and CCTV Camera,12V DC Portable Lithium Ion Battery Bank with Charger,Black: Camera & Photo


That looks like a option that might work well, especially since it has a power switch.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

scott cooper said:


> I ordered one of these first and it would not fit in my survivor box that I use. It will work but make sure to check size to fit. I feel sure it will work fine


Fitment would be my only concern.


----------



## scott cooper (Nov 2, 2006)

Also if battery has on/off switch you will need a micro toggle switch to turn the fan and generator off because you have to have the battery on to charge.If it's straight wired when you turn the battery on the generator and fan will come on.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

My original is still kicking, and still fooling the deer. Have had it out several times this season, and deer downwind with no detection.


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

UncleBoo said:


> Homemade Ozonics under $100.
> 
> Here is the build list I used.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Sjohnson1992 (Dec 8, 2020)

survivalistd said:


> Looking forward to an update. Looks like it should do the job..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Any update on this? Really curious


----------



## BamaTrae11 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Konk1 (Jan 12, 2021)

UncleBoo said:


> Homemade Ozonics under $100.
> 
> Here is the build list I used.
> 
> ...


Interesting. How did it work in the field?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Konk1 said:


> Interesting. How did it work in the field?


It’s worked like a champ since I built it in 2017. I had deer downwind at 15 yds, the first time I used it.


----------



## grahambiel (Jul 31, 2012)

Awesome idea...on my list for this offseason


----------



## buggz2k (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow, gotta do this.


----------



## Setxpatsfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## Pullinshots (Jan 10, 2021)

UncleBoo said:


> It’s worked like a champ since I built it in 2017. I had deer downwind at 15 yds, the first time I used it.


Now that you have had the unit for some time is there anything you would change?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Pullinshots said:


> Now that you have had the unit for some time is there anything you would change?


Not really at all, I’ve got some ideas for setting up the pelican box better, but it’s more of a personal preference than functionality.


----------



## Pullinshots (Jan 10, 2021)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## buggz2k (Dec 16, 2005)

Got all the components except a box.
Let the build start...


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anybody have a diagram of how everything is connected? I thought I remember seeing one but cant find it. When it comes to electrical and wiring I am not the most knowledgeable and want to ensure I do this correctly


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

xXstr8shooterXx said:


> Does anybody have a diagram of how everything is connected? I thought I remember seeing one but cant find it. When it comes to electrical and wiring I am not the most knowledgeable and want to ensure I do this correctly


It should be further up in the thread, but this is the original one I posted.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Justintime99 (Sep 11, 2021)

Interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## christian123 (Aug 28, 2021)

Looks awesome


----------



## Matthew Price (Aug 10, 2014)

Cool project. Very well done. Thank you for the post!


----------

